# Mike Lundin Picks



## khanhvd21 (Sep 9, 2019)

Tuesday night's match between the San Diego Padres and Arizona Diamondbacks match only had three goals scored between the two teams. We will see two new recruits on Wednesday
Padres's right-hand rookie, Chris Paddack (8-7, 3.69 ERA) went through a tough time, but he kept the Giant to run for the last seven innings. On two starts with Arizona this season, Paddack only allowed two runs of more than one-third inning. For Zac Gallen, an Arizona start-up (2-4, 2.79 ERA), this will be the first meeting of his career with Padres and the right-hander has allowed eight runs a year. start times since joining from Miami.


----------

